# Pancreatitis



## amy89 (May 21, 2014)

I have a 12yr old golden, she has had recurring flare ups of pancreatitis, but seemed to be doing well on metronidazole, lypex and omeprazole, she is also on royal canin gastro low fat dried + wet food. But this past week started going off her food, and over the weekend started being sick and panting. I took to the vets monday and she has been on a drip and IV methadone/metronidazole/zantac. She did seem to improve yesterday when i visited. Her cPLi was tested and it was 780!! (normal is less than 200), so she was obviously very painful. 

She also has a history of arthritis (had a hip replacement last year), so she has been on tramadol and previcox, and I had methadone to use at home as needed

I was just wondering whether anyone has any dogs with pancreatitis and if they found anything else successful.

Thanks x


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have no advise but wanted to send good thoughts for your girl.


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Me too.
Good luck sweet girl!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

How is your girl doing?. Hope she is feeling a bit better x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

My girl was struck with pancreatitis in March and we're still battling it. All these months later, she's still not had a cPLI come back below 1000. 

I've been supplementing with sub-q fluids at home and also administering Sucralfate in the morning and at night. Other meds that we've been using on occasion include Tramadol (for pain) and an anti-nausea drug - either Cerenia or Ondansetron. 

I hope that your girl is feeling better by the day.


----------

